# Super DMZ rx by heavyiron~updated November 2011



## heavyiron (Aug 13, 2011)

*Super-DMZ rx *_by heavyiron_

*Super-DMZ rx*,  is an over the counter legal product that contains 10mg of Superdrol  and 10mg of Dimethazine per capsule. Dimethazine is two steroid  molecules bound together by a nitrogen atom. Upon ingestion, stomach  acid separates the two steroid molecules that closely resemble  methyldrostanolone (Superdrol) Therefore Super DMZ contains both  Superdrol and Dimethazine. Dimethazine once broken down is similar to  Superdrol though. 

Dimethazine was a  prescribed steroid at one time therefore we have human trials in which  this steroid was used. This medication has been around since 1962 when  it was presented in the literature. Early on it was sold under the  Roxilon brand name. Dimethazine is basically an oral Masterone  (drostanolone propionate). Published reports indicate that Dimethazine  possesses an androgenic rating of 96 and an anabolic rating of 210.  Furthermore it seems to possess little to no estrogenic or  progestational activity. The reason I feel this is not identical to  Superdrol is because Superdrol has a different androgenic/anabolic  rating of 20/400 respectively. However Dimethazine is a strong steroid  on its own. The addition of Superdrol makes Super DMZ rx an even  stronger steroid.

Dimethazine is an oral  c-17alpha alkylated steroid that is liver toxic to a degree. Note that  in studies administering 20mg daily to female patients for 45-95 days,  dimethazine was shown to induce modest to moderate bilirubinemia (excess  bilirubin in the blood, indicative of hepatic stress) in close to 50%  of patients. Approximately 25% of the patients noticed substantial  increases in serum transaminases. These results suggest this steroid has  significant hepatoxicity and should therefore be limited to shorter  durations of use. Superdrol is also known for hepatoxicity so care must  be taken when using Super DMZ rx.

Super DMZ is a potent  oral steroid that should illicit solid gains in lean body mass with  little water or fat gain depending on diet. Most users can tolerate  between 20-40 mg (1-2 capsules) daily for 4-6 weeks however more  adventuresome users may use up to 60mg (3 capsules) daily for shorter  durations like 2-3 weeks. What struck me the most about this steroid is  how rapid and dry my gains were. It reminded me of a faster acting,  dryer Dianabol. However Super DMZ rx is much stronger mg for mg than  Dianabol. Users of Super-DMZ can expect to add 8-12lbs of lean body mass  in just 3-4 weeks. I personally had no noticable side effects from  Super-DMZ at 2 capsules daily for 4 weeks. Super DMZ rx is a strong,  clean steroid that can be used to increase lean mass, strength and power  with little to no water retention in short periods of time.

*Lipid and Organ Support*

Because of the liver toxicity of Super DMZ rx I strongly recommend using liver supporting supplements such as ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT™ - Complete 'On Cycle' Prohormone Support  and/or Liv 52 before and during administration of this designer steroid. Proper  hydration is also recommended to lower stress on organs. Alcohol and  other liver stressing medications like acetaminophen should be avoided  during Super DMZ administration. Oral steroids often times negatively  affect lipids therefore lipid supporting supplements should also be  employed such as omega 3 fish oils, fiber and plant sterols. High blood  pressure is another concern so that should be monitored regularly. Consult your health care professional before using any dietary supplements.

*Post Cycle Therapy*

Since Super DMZ rx will cause interruption of the Hypothalamic-Pituitary-Testicular Axis, post cycle therapy is strongly recommended. Bulbine natalensis or ProLensis™ is a amazing over the counter  testosterone recovery supplement. It  stimulates the production of GNRH  and also increases cholesterol in the testes. Prolensis causes production of LH,  which in turn signals the testis to produce  testosterone. Evidence shows that ProLensis™ can stimulate LH 169% compared to study controls. Research further shows Testosterone is boosted a whopping 347%! This natural compound is a main ingredient in IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Ultra Male Rx. *Ultra male Rx* also has pro sexual effects as well as boosting Testosterone. Some Testosterone boosting compounds may increase Estrogen but in rodent studies it was confirmed the the main ingredient in *Ultra Male Rx* actually decreases Estrogen by 35%. *Ultra Male Rx* is a legal way to significantly boost testosterone, control Estrogen and raise libido.

*Sample Cycle*

*Weeks 1-4 *Super DMZ RX-2 capsules per day
*Weeks 1-8* Advanced Cycle Support-2 capsules per day (organ and lipid support)
*Weeks 5-8* Ultra Male RX-1 capsule per day (post Cycle Therapy)

Super-DMZ rx is currently available for purchase without a prescription. Super-DMZ Rx™ Pro-Anabolic (Superdrol Dymethazine)

*Chemical Name(s): Dimethazine*
17beta-hydroxy 2alpha,17alpha-dimethyl 5alpha-androstan 3-one azine







 *Chemical Name(s):*  *Superdrol*
2a,17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-ol
2a,17a-dimethyl-etiocholan-3-one-17b-ol









 
*Referrences* 

_1. Biological activity of dimethazine in the protein-anabolic field. _
_2. Protracted action of protein anabolism in gynecological oncology and its effect on hepatic function. _
_3. A new steroid with protein anabolic activity: dimethazine. _
_4. Biological determination of the secondary hormonal activities of dimethazine. _
_5. Antigonadotropic action of a new steroid with anabolizing activity  studied in the anterior pituitary gland of the castrated rat _
_6. _ _Methasteron-Associated Cholestatic Liver Injury: Clinicopathologic Findings in 5 Cases”
7. _Anabolic and androgenic activities of Bulbine natalensis stem in male Wistar rats
8. Effect of aqueous extract of Bulbine natalensis (Baker) stem on the sexual behaviour of male rats.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 14, 2011)

Comparisons with methyltest, winny, anadrol and test prop showed better  mytropic effect (muscle building) on the castrates with Dimethazine. In  other words, mg for mg Dimethazine outperformed the above listed  steroids for building muscle.

*Biological activity of dimethazine in the protein-anabolic field. *

Matscher, R.; Lupo, C.; De, P. Ruggieri. Lab. Ric. Ormonoter. Richter,  Milan, Bollettino - Societa Italiana di Biologia Sperimentale (1962), 38  988-90. CODEN: BSIBAC ISSN: 0037-8771. Journal language unavailable.  CAN 58:34623 AN 1963:34623 CAPLUS

*Abstract*

Dimethazine (I), 2,17-dimethyl-5-androstan-17-ol-3,3'-azine, was  compared to methyltestosterone, oxymethalone, androstanazole and  testosterone propionate in its protein-anabolic activity. The tests were  made on castrated rats with a single hypodermic injection of 250 , on  young male and female rats with increasing daily oral doses from 100 to  1000 for 30 days, and on adult male rats with daily oral doses of 1000  for 25 days. It was shown that I did not interfere with the growth of  young animals; that adult rats treated with I gained, on an av., 20 g.  more in wt. than the controls; and that I had a greater myotropic effect  on castrates than the other steroids, and induced a higher N retention  than methyltestosterone in adult males.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 14, 2011)

Here is an abstract where females took 20mg for 45+ days...and it appears that less than half had any liver issues.

*Protracted action of protein anabolism in gynecological oncology and its effect on hepatic function. *

Dambrosio, F.; Donatelli, G. Fontana. Univ. Milan, Cancro, Il (1963),  16(5), 553-604. Journal language unavailable. CAN 62:11656 AN 1965:11656  CAPLUS

*Abstract*

Twenty mg. of dimethazine, an anabolizing steroid, was administered  daily for 45-95 days to 11 gynecological patients. More than 50% of the  cases showed no change in the bilirubinemia, the others showed modest to  moderate increases. The glutamic-oxalacetic and the glutamic-pyruvic  transaminases of the serum increased greatly in 3 patients. The albumins  concn. usually decreased in the course of the treatment, while the  globulins concn. did not change.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 14, 2011)

This seems to support published reports that Dimethazine possesses a  lower androgenic rating which would mean less androgenic sides and more  anabolic muscle building effects. 

*A new steroid with protein anabolic activity: dimethazine. *

De Ruggieri, P.; Matscher, R.; Gandolfi, C.; Chiaramonti, D.; Lupo, C.;  Pietra, E.; Cavalli, R. Ormonoterap. Richter, Milan, Archivio di Scienze  Biologiche (Bologna) (1963), 47(1), 1-19. CODEN: ASBIAL ISSN:  0004-0169. Journal language unavailable. CAN 60:46973 AN 1964:46973  CAPLUS

*Abstract*

Dimethazine (I) was evaluated for the following biol. activities:  androgenic, N retaining, P retaining, and Ca retaining. The increase in  uptake of -aminoisobutyric acid-1-14C and the increase in body wt. were  also investigated. Data obtained, tabulated, and compared to those  obtained with methyltestosterone established that I is a protein  anabolic steroid with weak androgenic activity.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 14, 2011)

Little to no progestenic/estrogenic activity...

*Biological determination of the secondary hormonal activities of dimethazine. *

Lupo, C.; Matscher, R.; Ruggieri, P. De. Lab. Ric. Ormonoter. Richter,  Milan., Bollettino - Societa Italiana di Biologia Sperimentale (1962),  38 990-4. CODEN: BSIBAC ISSN: 0037-8771. Journal language unavailable.  CAN 58:34624 AN 1963:34624 CAPLUS

*Abstract
*
Expts. with rats and rabbits showed that dimethazine,  2,17-dimethyl-5-androstan-17-ol-3,3'-azine has, in contrast to its  protein-anabolic properties, practically no estrogenic, progestational,  and corticoid activity. Similarly, it has no effect on liver glycogen,  and no antiinflammatory action on the anaphylactoid edema.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 14, 2011)

*Antigonadotropic action of a new steroid with anabolizing activity studied in the anterior pituitary gland of the castrated rat 

*Author Beghelli, V.; Mavrulis, A. Organization Univ. Bologna,  Italy Publication Source Biochimica Applicata (1962), 9(No. 4), 179-88  Identifier-CODEN BIALAY ISSN 0006-298

*Abstract*: 

Seventy-five female rats were divided into 5 groups; 15 served as  controls; 60 were castrated and among these, 15 were treated with  17.alpha.-ethyl-19-nortestosterone (I), 15 with  17.alpha.-methyl-17.beta.-hydroxyandrosta-1,4-dien-3-one (II), and 15  with 2.alpha.,(Dimethazine) (III). With each of these steroids,  treatment began 48 hrs. after the operation, with 1 mg. of the drug  suspended in 0.5 ml. of saline (1% Tween 80 as suspending agent) once  daily for 20 days by gavage. The last 15 received the vehicle only,  according to the same schedule. The rats were sacrificed 24 hrs. after  the last dose, and their pituitary glands and uteri examined. The  castrates which received the vehicle only showed very pronounced  gonadotropic pituitary hyperfunction, such as formation of castration  cells and an increase in basophilic cells. Animals treated with I showed  no castration cells at all, and only a small increase in basophilic  cells. Those given II had some castration cells, and only a moderate  redn. of basophilic cells compared with the untreated rats. The effect  of III on the pituitary was almost negligible. In uterotropic activity,  measured as the ratio of uterus wt. to body wt., I was most effective;  III was intermediate; II showed almost no activity. 


*Conclusion:* 

This study showed little to no impact on the HPTA. This means that you  will likely not experience the “shutdown” effect that is common to  anabolics. This may make it easier to keep your gains in size and  strength when your cycle is over.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 14, 2011)

Superdrol can cause hepatotoxicity so liver supporting supplements and proper hydration is strongly advised.

Clin Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2008 Feb;6(2):255-8. Epub  2008 Jan 9.
*
Methasteron-associated cholestatic liver injury: clinicopathologic findings in 5 cases.*

Shah NL, Zacharias I, Khettry U, Afdhal N, Gordon FD.
*
Source*
Department of Gastroenterology, Lahey Clinic Medical Center, Burlington, Massachusetts 01805, USA.

*Abstract*

*BACKGROUND & AIMS: *

Methasteron  is a nutritional supplement used to increase weight or  accelerate the  build-up of muscle mass. The aim of this study was to  describe 5 cases  of hepatotoxicity in patients using methasteron seen  at tertiary-care  medical centers.
*
METHODS: *
A case report design was used.
*
RESULTS: *
Five  previously healthy patients who used methasteron developed  jaundice 2  weeks after discontinuation; they presented to a  tertiary-care medical  center 2 weeks later. Within another 2 to 3  weeks, bilirubin levels  peaked. About 12 weeks after initial  presentation, all cases resolved  with no identifiable residual hepatic  dysfunction.
*
CONCLUSIONS: *
Methasteron  use can result in severe hepatotoxicity. Liver failure can  worsen after  initial presentation, especially within 2 weeks. With  close observation  and supportive care, acute hepatic injury should  resolve.

PMID:18187367 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 14, 2011)

Old i-force article with some interesting claims about Dymethazine.

*About Dymethazine:*

In only 4 years since the Pro-Hormone ban of 2005 countless products  have claimed to be as strong as or even stronger than the over the  counter hormones once sold. After considerable time, energy, and  research performed by i-Force's product formulation team, we are proud  to announce the hormonal product everyone has been waiting for. 

Featuring unheard of anabolic and myotropic effects,  Dymethazine was compared to Methyltestosterone, Oxymethalone,  Androstanazole and Testosterone Propionate in their protein-anabolic  activity. Dymethazine was shown to have the HIGHEST myotropic (muscle  building) effects out of any of the previously named steroids  (Methyl-Test, Anadrol, Winstrol, and Testosterone Propionate)! In  addition to this, it also displayed an ability to induce a higher rate  of Nitrogen retention than Methyl-Test.(1)​ 
In another study performed on Dymethazine, patients  were administered Dymethazine for 45+ days. Liver values did not change  for 50% of patients, while the other 50% noticed only modest to moderate  increases in liver values(2). So, Dymethazine can increase liver  values, however nowhere near the current methyl monsters on the market  today. This means Dymethazine can be run for 4-6 weeks without the need  of expensive liver support supplements.​ 
Hormonal products that give huge strength/weight gains  are usually associated with watery or wet gains due to large amounts of  aromatization resulting in high levels of estrogen in the body. Too  much estrogen can cause severe bloating, fat gain, and even potential  growth problems. Dymethazine features 0% ability to aromatize and  expresses an extremely weak androgenic activity (3). This means  Dymethazine will produce intense gain, has very little to no liver  impact, and will cause absolutely no estrogen related side effects.​ 
Move beyond the pro-hormones of yesterday, and step  into the future of Designer Steroids with Dymethazine. Consume 1-3  capsules, evenly spaced throughout the day. Do not use Dymethazine for  longer than 6 weeks. Immediately begin PCT dosing protocol upon  finishing Dymethazine. Wait at least 90 days before running Dymethazine  again.​ 
_*Referrences*_

_1. Biological activity of  dimethazine in the protein-anabolic field. Matscher, R.; Lupo, C.; De,  P. Ruggieri. Lab. Ric. Ormonoter. Richter, Milan, Bollettino - Societa  Italiana di Biologia Sperimentale (1962), 38 988-90. CODEN: BSIBAC ISSN:  0037-8771. Journal language unavailable. CAN 58:34623 AN 1963:34623  CAPLUS_
_2. Protracted action of protein anabolism in  gynecological oncology and its effect on hepatic function. Dambrosio,  F.; Donatelli, G. Fontana. Univ. Milan, Cancro, Il (1963), 16(5),  553-604. Journal language unavailable. CAN 62:11656 AN 1965:11656 CAPLUS_
_3. A new steroid with protein anabolic activity:  dimethazine. De Ruggieri, P.; Matscher, R.; Gandolfi, C.; Chiaramonti,  D.; Lupo, C.; Pietra, E.; Cavalli, R. Ormonoterap. Richter, Milan,  Archivio di Scienze Biologiche (Bologna) (1963), 47(1), 1-19. CODEN:  ASBIAL ISSN: 0004-0169. Journal language unavailable. CAN 60:46973 AN  1964:46973 CAPLUS_​


----------



## cane87 (Aug 15, 2011)

superdrol is some top notch shyt.. no denying that


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 17, 2011)

Amazing performance for an OTC for sure.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 17, 2011)

Love this product, great thread Heavy.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 17, 2011)

Great write up heavy. I got a few questions about super dmz. Does it need to be taken with test like all steroids do? Can it be used as a finisher in a cycle?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 17, 2011)

I prefer DMZ with Testosterone. It just makes the cycle more enjoyable. Definitely can be used to finish up a cycle.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 17, 2011)

Would you recommend doing super dmz for the last four weeks of my cycle?
My cycle is this, currently starting week 2:

1-10 test e 500mg may bump it to 750mg for weeks 11-16 
1-16 eq 600mg
1-4 dbol kick start at 25mg ed

13-16 super dmz or maybe 15-18 so I can bridge the two weeks before pct???

Thanks for the help.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 18, 2011)

Run it the last 4 weeks imo.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 24, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Run it the last 4 weeks imo.


Agreed


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 25, 2011)

Never ran anything what do you think a out 4weeks? Would I need pct since it doesn't cause shutdown?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 25, 2011)

PCT is needed. Dimethazine and Superdrol will cause shutdown.

You may use Ultra Male rx for PCT as it significantly increases Testosterone.

*Weeks 1-4 *Super DMZ RX-2 capsules per day
*Weeks 1-8*  Advanced Cycle Support-2 capsules per day (organ and lipid support)
*Weeks 5-6*  Ultra Male RX-1 capsule per day (post Cycle Therapy)

*ULTRA MALE Rx??? Testosterone Enhancement Formula*

 Powered by ProLensis??? 






 - Increases Testosterone Levels up to 347%
- Decreases Estrogen Levels up to 35%
- Increases Luteinizing Hormone Levels up to 169%
- Increases Libido, Stamina & Energy
- Scientifically Supported Extract  


*View label:* (click to open)
ULTRA MALE Rx??? Testosterone Enhancement Formula


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 25, 2011)

Main ingredient in *Ultra Male Rx*

Pharm Biol. 2010 May;48(5):568-76.

*Anabolic and androgenic activities of Bulbine natalensis stem in male Wistar rats.*

Yakubu MT, Afolayan AJ.
*
Source*

Centre for Phytomedicine Research, Department of Botany, University of Fort Hare, Alice, South Africa.

*Abstract*

Aqueous extract of Bulbine natalensis  Baker (Asphodelaceae) stem at 25, 50 and 100 mg/kg body weight was  investigated for anabolic and androgenic effects in male Wistar rats.  Sixty male rats were grouped into four (A-D) consisting of 15 each.  Group A (control) was orally treated with 0.5 mL of distilled water for  14 days while groups B, C and D were treated like the control except  they received 0.5 mL containing 25, 50, and 100 mg/kg body weight of the  extract respectively. All the doses of the extract increased (P  <0.05) the testicular-body weight ratio as well as alkaline  phosphatase activity, glycogen, sialic acid, protein, and cholesterol  content of the testes except the single administration of 100 mg/kg body  weight which compared well (P>0.05) with the controls for glycogen  and cholesterol. The testicular and serum testosterone concentration  were increased except in the 100 mg/kg body weight where the effect on  the tissue and serum hormone did not manifest until after the first and  seven daily doses respectively. Testicular acid phosphatase activity,  serum follicle stimulating and luteinizing hormone concentrations also  increased at all the doses except in the 100 mg/kg body weight where the  effect on the enzyme and the hormone did not manifest until after seven  days. The increases were most pronounced in the 50 mg/kg body weight  extract treated animals. The results indicate anabolic and androgenic  activities of Bulbine natalensis  stem in male rat testes with the 50 mg/kg body weight of the extract  exhibiting the highest anabolizing and androgenic activities. These  activities further support the folkloric use of the plant most  especially at 50 mg/kg body weight in the management of male sexual  dysfunction in South Africa.

PMID:20645801 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 25, 2011)

Int J Androl. 2009 Dec;32(6):629-36. Epub  2008 Aug 15.

*Effect of aqueous extract of Bulbine natalensis (Baker) stem on the sexual behaviour of male rats.*

Yakubu MT, Afolayan AJ.

*Source*

Centre for Phytomedicine Research, Department of Botany, University of Fort Hare, Alice, South Africa.

*Abstract*

The phytochemical constituents of aqueous extract of Bulbine natalensis (Baker) stem and its effect on male rat sexual behaviour  were evaluated for 7 days. Phytochemical screening revealed the  presence of saponins, cardiac glycoside, tannins, alkaloids and  anthraquinones. Administration of the extract  at the doses of 25 and 50 mg/kg body weight resulted in the significant  increase (p < 0.05) in mount frequency, intromission frequency,  ejaculatory latency, ejaculation frequency, serum testosterone and  luteinizing hormone concentrations, computed indices of sexual behaviour,  erection, quick flips, long flips and total penile reflexes whereas the  mount latency, intromission latency and post-ejaculatory interval were  significantly decreased (p < 0.05) throughout the experimental  period. The 100 mg/kg body weight of the extract produced contrasting pattern to the lower doses of the extract in all the parameters of sexual behaviour monitored throughout the experimental period. The results are indicative of prosexual stimulatory potentials of Bulbine natalensis in male rats. The aqueous extract of Bulbine natalensis stem  at these doses (25 and 50 mg/kg body weight) may be used in the  management of disorders of desire/libido, premature ejaculation and  erectile dysfunction in males.

PMID:18710410 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2011)

It's  looking like the FDA/DEA may finally be banning Superdrol in January  which means our current formulas using Superdrol (Super-DMZ Rx &  Metha-Drol Extreme) will no longer be produced.

 We  have Super-DMZ Rx in stock right now and we have another shipment of  both Super-DMZ Rx and Metha-Drol Extreme coming next week, however this  may be our last batch of both products.

 Bottom  line, you may want to stock up on them while you can. If this ban does  take effect we will be re-formulating both products with another  compound which has yet to be finalized.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 1, 2011)

Are you really pushing that Male RX over a real PCT?


----------



## GMO (Dec 1, 2011)

^^^


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Are you really pushing that Male RX over a real PCT?


There are several good abstracts on the main ingredient in Ultra Male rx boosting T levels over 300% that are posted in this thread brother. So yes, I advocate using Ultra Male rx for an OTC PCT. Also the LH increase from Ultra Male rx is well over 100%.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 1, 2011)

Day 1 of taking it. I did see some much needed grunt, I pushed it harder today, and surprisingly, I was able to see a big improvement in my lifts. I cant wait to see how this plays out.


----------



## jaxx34 (Dec 2, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> Day 1 of taking it. I did see some much needed grunt, I pushed it harder today, and surprisingly, I was able to see a big improvement in my lifts. I cant wait to see how this plays out.



Kool,mine just hit the mailbox today,keep us updated,I'm not gonna start mine till I stop working 15 hour days  and can spend some time in the gym!


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 11, 2011)

As far as the Superdrol (2a,17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-ol) goes What is the max daily dose? Not talking about with Dymethazine (17b-hydroxy-2a,17b-dimethyl-5a-androstan-3-one-azine) Just the Superdrol.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> As far as the Superdrol (2a,17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-ol) goes What is the max daily dose? Not talking about with Dymethazine (17b-hydroxy-2a,17b-dimethyl-5a-androstan-3-one-azine) Just the Superdrol.


20-40mg daily is pretty common on SD.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> 20-40mg daily is pretty common on SD.



Right on. 

Thanks Heavy


----------



## GMO (Dec 13, 2011)

I just started DMZ again yesterday and looking forward to the strength, vascularity and muscle density that comes with it's use.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 13, 2011)

This product may be banned soon.

Proposed Rules - 2011 - Classification of Two Steroids, Prostanozol and Methasterone, as Schedule III Anabolic Steroids Under the Controlled Substances Act


----------



## bayou (Dec 15, 2011)

Does IML already have a comparable replacement in the works?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 16, 2011)

bayou said:


> Does IML already have a comparable replacement in the works?


There is some talk of a replacement but its going to cost a lot to develop.


----------



## Joey21 (Dec 17, 2011)

ive been reading some the posts in this place pretty new to this. im on my 4th cycle now. and from the sounds of it im doing it all wrong right now i pin 3ccs a week. Mon. sustanon Wed. test cypionate Fri. test enathate. is this too much is it over kill? my cycle before this was anadrol. Decca and test propionate. im getting very good results but dont want to hurt myself. any help with this is greatly appreciated


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 17, 2011)

Joey21 said:


> ive been reading some the posts in this place pretty new to this. im on my 4th cycle now. and from the sounds of it im doing it all wrong right now i pin 3ccs a week. Mon. sustanon Wed. test cypionate Fri. test enathate. is this too much is it over kill? my cycle before this was anadrol. Decca and test propionate. im getting very good results but dont want to hurt myself. any help with this is greatly appreciated


 

Out of curiosity, why did you start a cycle with out knowing if you were doing it right? Check out the stickies and read up. It will help you in the long run. I'm not trying to be a dick bro, but do your research first.


----------



## Joey21 (Dec 17, 2011)

i thought i was doing it right thats the thing. just wondering if anyone else has run the same cycle? or if i should substitute some of them out for other things


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 17, 2011)

Joey21 said:


> i thought i was doing it right thats the thing. just wondering if anyone else has run the same cycle? or if i should substitute some of them out for other things


 

Ask your questions in a different post; this post is in regards to 
Super DMZ


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 18, 2011)

How long do you cycle off including pct to go back on (in weeks)?


----------



## Joey21 (Dec 18, 2011)

3 weeks but i dont post cycle didnt know u had to.


----------



## Lang (Dec 19, 2011)

I have never done a cycle of anything, would Super DMZ rx for 10 weeks, then PCT for the last two weeks and then 30 days beyond that?

I am a hard gainer, 39yrs old, 165lbs, 5'9", 20% body fat (aprox.), looking to add 10lbs muscle. I just came of a cutting phase where I dropped my body fat to 8% and have been eating like a monster the past 3-4 weeks. 

Thanks for any suggestions in advance.


----------



## Lang (Dec 25, 2011)

*Back cramped up*

I'm on my 3rd day of S-DMZ. I was wondering what amount of taurine is recommended to keep the back pumps away?

I did legs this morning and experienced a tightness in my middle back. It wasn't that I put my back out, more like a cramp in my back or pulled muscle. I don't think I warmed up enough though either. I know better, I just hate working my legs, but I know that where the growth is. 

I think i am going to stick to the leg press and extensions from now on, I have had a history of back issues and I'd rather not be sitting on the sidelines while on this cycle.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Lang said:


> I'm on my 3rd day of S-DMZ. I was wondering what amount of taurine is recommended to keep the back pumps away?
> 
> I did legs this morning and experienced a tightness in my middle back. It wasn't that I put my back out, more like a cramp in my back or pulled muscle. I don't think I warmed up enough though either. I know better, I just hate working my legs, but I know that where the growth is.
> 
> I think i am going to stick to the leg press and extensions from now on, I have had a history of back issues and I'd rather not be sitting on the sidelines while on this cycle.



start your own thread.


----------



## Section (Jan 2, 2012)

Guys can I start a cycle of Super DMZ and Halo extreme with milk thistle for the my liver? If so, what kind of results should I expect?


----------



## murf23 (Jan 2, 2012)

I plan on ordering this week or next . How long before its banned ? How much time do I have left ??


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 2, 2012)

murf23 said:


> I plan on ordering this week or next . How long before its banned ? How much time do I have left ??


3 weeks or so.


----------



## murf23 (Jan 2, 2012)

THNKS HEAVY ....If ya got a sec can you please answer my question in the IM sponcor section


----------



## fireman23 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mines on its way. Definately stoked. May order more before it gets booted


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 3, 2012)

I absolutely love SDMZ! Even since the start of the immobility of my back. with about 1.5 to 2 weeks off of straight up not lifting a single weight its like I keep growing lol. Now Thats because of a greater calorie intake of quality foods(last run of sdmz was a cut) and a wicked WO program I have to give thanks to my superman like appearance to SDMZ. But Of course its also due to the extra rest because we all know we build muscle in the kitchen and bed.

If I wasnt loaded with pain meds I'd post up some pics. 

Im so bummed out itll soon go the way of history. But those of us who were able to experience the delight and illustriousness quality this product brings, it will not be forgotten!

*Lock your diet down with a solid WO program from a professional bodybuilder and make the best of it while you can fellas! *


----------



## Lang (Jan 4, 2012)

Section said:


> Guys can I start a cycle of Super DMZ and Halo extreme with milk thistle for the my liver? If so, what kind of results should I expect?



If you have never run a cycle of aas, then the Halo shouldn't be necessary. In my case I have gained 9 lbs. in 3 weeks and plan to run for a full six. I am running Milk, CoQ10, Potassium, Taurine; also vitamins A, C, E, Fish Oil, Multi.

I am stacking with Creatine and BCAA before and after workouts. I am gaining some water, but I would say that's from my diet (I'm so hungry I eat dirty some times). I have sworn off dirty food and going clean for the rest of the cycle and goign to up my cardio to "some", I haven't been doing any up till now.

I'll be ordering 6 or so bottles before the ban that's for sure.


----------



## Section (Jan 4, 2012)

Lang, I appreciate the feed back bro. I'll look into the other vitamins you are taking. Are you also taking the halo or just super?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2012)

*METHA-DROL EXTREME* and *SUPER-DMZ Rx* are in stock and available to purchase, this formula is no longer being made so once we sell out that is it.



*METHA-DROL EXTREME*
*SUPER-DMZ Rx*

*www.IronMagLabs.com*


----------



## fireman23 (Jan 27, 2012)

It is going to be "reformulated" right? 


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes sir but no more Superdrol.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 27, 2012)

*Noooooooooooooooooooooo*



heavyiron said:


> Yes sir but *no more Superdrol.*


----------



## Lang (Jan 28, 2012)

Just the super this time around. I have a cycle of methadrol for the next time around and one more dmz sittin on the shelf. I didnt want to let the DEA ban prevent me from opting to run this one more time if I choose. 



Section said:


> Lang, I appreciate the feed back bro. I'll look into the other vitamins you are taking. Are you also taking the halo or just super?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2012)

Good thinking ^^^


----------



## grootfac (Feb 4, 2012)

Any body can give me more information about this dmz-rx if you have used it.


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 4, 2012)

Just got done running 7 weeks of super dmz. Amazing size and strength. Felt shitty for a week or so of that. Shit was STRONG!!! Got blood work done doc said liver enzymes were just slightly elevated nothing to worry about. Was gonna try and run it 8 weeks but felt the blood pressure creeping up and a lil anxiety


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 4, 2012)

grootfac said:


> Any body can give me more information about this dmz-rx if you have used it.



What kind of information would you like to know? Everything is pretty much said on the OP.  Use the search bar and youll find your answers. Anyways is going to be gone soon. So you better pick some up now. 

You've asked this same question on other threads. Maybe if you post your questions we can answer them. "more information" is very vague. But use the search bar. Just about every question has been asked and answered multiple times.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 23, 2012)

Almost sold out for good. I'm going to hate seeing original SDMZ banned.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Almost sold out for good. I'm going to hate seeing original SDMZ banned.



After banned, do you guys get to sell back stock, or is it "game over" on the day the law changes?


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Almost sold out for good. I'm going to hate seeing original SDMZ banned.




NOOOO!!!! WHY HAS IT COME TO THIS???

damn government taking our stuff away!!!


----------



## fsoe (Feb 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Almost sold out for good. I'm going to hate seeing original SDMZ banned.


 
Heavy ... mine came today ,,, 4 bottles ,,, cant wait to try it


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 24, 2012)

fsoe said:


> Heavy ... mine came today ,,, 4 bottles ,,, cant wait to try it



That'll hold you for a year. Keep in mind to allow, as it is stated, a 90day window between cycles. 

Hold on to that stuff like gold bricks!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 24, 2012)

Just started a run of SDMZ, just a few days in. Should know how I react to it in another week or so, already have more on the way.

Sucks that the government can't keep their nose out of our business when they have more important shit to worry about.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> ...Sucks that the government can't keep their nose out of our business when they have more important shit to worry about.



I want to know if one or a group of people could, I hate to use this word, lobby for a product to stay on the shelf's?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 25, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> I want to know if one or a group of people could, I hate to use this word, lobby for a product to stay on the shelf's?



At this point it is way to late, just sucks that good products that work are removed because the government knows better then we do.

Hey, leave my supplements alone and balance a fucking budget maybe.


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 25, 2012)

FDA is a big joke, all they care about is the lobbyist's from the big pharmaceutical giants, they should remove the F from FDA and just bocome the Drug Administration


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 25, 2012)

The FDA receives a hefty cut of big pharma's product sales. Dont forget This is no longer a Democracy. Its Capitalism. So if there is a buck to be made, they'll fuck you over without a second thought.


----------



## squigader (Feb 25, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> After banned, do you guys get to sell back stock, or is it "game over" on the day the law changes?



It'll probably be out of stock anyway - people hoarding a stockpile for when the ban comes.


----------



## Patmuscle (Feb 25, 2012)

hi guys have a quik question

i want to buy super dmz, but on the site they say that i need to buy *
PRODUCTS NEEDED:* 
Super-DMZ Rx - 1 bottle
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 1 bottle
Ultra Male Rx - 1 bottle
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 1 bottle
E-Control Rx - 1 bottle

can i just buy 1 bottle superdmz and have a pct with nolva and clomid???


----------



## Patmuscle (Feb 26, 2012)

anyone please???


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2012)

Patmuscle said:


> hi guys have a quik question
> 
> i want to buy super dmz, but on the site they say that i need to buy *
> PRODUCTS NEEDED:*
> ...



yes, but you still need Advanced Cycle Support Rx.


----------



## Patmuscle (Mar 1, 2012)

but im gonna stack super dmz with testesteron. Cycle will look like 1-4 super dmz  1-14 test 500 mg 1-12 bold 1000 mg 1-12 mast 400 mg  i will have a pct with nolva and clomid en im using liver protecting pilss  do i still need the cycle support????


----------



## Patmuscle (Mar 2, 2012)

please can someone answer my question above  thank you


----------



## Patmuscle (Mar 3, 2012)

?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 3, 2012)

Patmuscle said:


> but im gonna stack super dmz with testesteron. Cycle will look like 1-4 super dmz  1-14 test 500 mg 1-12 bold 1000 mg 1-12 mast 400 mg  i will have a pct with nolva and clomid en im using liver protecting pilss  do i still need the cycle support????


I would use it personally but its really up to you brother.


----------



## Patmuscle (Mar 4, 2012)

thank you heavyiron


----------

